# Is this ready to cut/harvest



## tito13 (Nov 19, 2007)

1) HI, my plant is abut 2 1/2 feet tall, and only the top bud is this size, about 3 inches. Is is ready to cut, its been about 45-50 days flowering?


2) why is this the only bud this size, the rest are really small, about 1/2 inch or less, is it light? I have flouro tubes40-50 watts in total for this one plant?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 19, 2007)

yes the light is the reason the buds didnt fill in.

 i would let it flower untill 60 some days. 65 ish.


----------



## Hick (Nov 19, 2007)

There is one "sure fire" method to indicate proper harvest timing.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16474

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7370&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1156177624
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7443&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1156177673


----------



## tito13 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks  for the replies.  One more thing, My plant in the pic, has been flowering for some time and i know it should be in 12/12 light cycle, i have it in the same room with 2 babies, getting 16 hours of light, will my big plant that flowering be ok in that cycle? Does it affect it?


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 21, 2007)

keep your veggin plants and your flowering plants seperate man the ones that are flowering will possible go hermie on you. for more on that click this [thread=8937]link[/thread]


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd say go ahead and whack it. You are only gonna have a blunt or so either way.


----------

